# DMCC JLT Company wants to terminate the contract under 6 months of probation



## jumairah (May 16, 2014)

Hi,

My company just informed me that they want to close the company. I have spent 4 in here months. 6 months is the probation period. I was thinking, am I going to get a notice period of 30 days because at least I could apply for another job? My contract is unlimited and it clearly mentions that termination during probation can be done by either party without any notice.

Any thoughts and support would be helpful?


----------



## AnjulaMalshan (Jul 17, 2013)

Yes You can resign at anytime you want if you are still on probation period.


----------



## K0sh (Sep 10, 2014)

Ask your company when is your last pay day, how much notice you will be given. At the moment they have only indicated an "intention" to close. This may still take a couple of months to happen so you need to go to them with these questions. Also ask if they will help you find another position. An ethical company will do its best.

I don't want to worry you but if they are closing the company because they are cash strapped then you might not even get your next pay cheque.

Strictly speaking from the information you have given, they could terminate your job today with no notice at all.


----------

